# Largest Fine ever in province



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/lunenburg-man-fined-5k-after-dog-dies-in-hot-car-1.2687454


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Now if only that scumbag in Scotland was fined that much and banned for ten years instead of three.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

I suspect that if the guy in Scotland with all the rats had been doing that with puppies then the ban would have been for a lot longer. Its outrageous.


----------

